# Google Wave invites



## Petz (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I got an invite to the Goolge Wave beta. I am going to use it with some people from work but I get 20 invites that I can send out which means I have quite a few to spare. The invites seem to take a long time to go out but if anyone is interested I would be happy to send them out just PM me your gmail address.

Regards Petz


----------



## Petz (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote from invite system.



> Invite others to Google Wave
> 
> Google Wave is more fun when you have others to wave with, so please nominate people you would like to add. Keep in mind that this is a preview so it could be a bit rocky at times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petz (Oct 29, 2009)

All invites gone!!! Sorry guys. I'll reply to everyone who PMed me and let you know if you got one.


----------



## Petz (Oct 29, 2009)

Everyone should have gotten a reply. If you didn't please PM me again. Lastly my friends just got there invites this morning, which means it took them around 48 hours to get the setup email. I wouldn't expect the emails sooner than that.


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2009)

In case anyone else has an invite to spare, I wouldn't say no thanks.
*Update*: I got an invite elsewhere, so I'm now on Wave. So I do not need further invites. PLease give them to someone else.
(in case I'm out of here for a moment when an invite comes in)


----------



## alie (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone have spare invitation? please invite me 

My email address is here: http://scr.im/1wxy


----------



## crsd (Nov 2, 2009)

Just received an invitation. Thanks again


----------



## aragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Got mine too.  Thanks Petz!


----------



## Sjolus (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh jesus, I'm cheezy and I know I suck for registering to the forums just for this after years of reading and FreeBSD usage 

If you have any invites left, could I pretty please get one? :C

http://scr.im/sjolus


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 15, 2009)

please give me too


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you guys gotten them? I have some invites to give away if anyone needs them .


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Me too.  PM me if you want one.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> please give me too



In one of your threads you wanted privacy (silent browsing).....
Well Google is not company you want to have business with...... no privacy at all


----------



## elBoo (Dec 4, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Have you guys gotten them? I have some invites to give away if anyone needs them .



Would be nice to get one ( e-mail ) :OO


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 15, 2009)

*Google Wave*

I've got some google wave invites if anyone wants them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

[merged in]

I suggest we keep this stuff in a single thread.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [merged in]
> 
> I suggest we keep this stuff in a single thread.



No problem, freaked me out a bit though, I thought I had posted this somewhere else


----------



## Mohi (Dec 16, 2009)

If possible, send out one this way, please.

camilo.jacinto@gmail.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

A _lot_ will be coming your way soon, I'm afraid.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 17, 2009)

Mohi said:
			
		

> If possible, send out one this way, please.
> 
> camilo.jacinto@gmail.com



Invited. I have 7 invites left.


----------



## FBSD (May 21, 2010)

Google wave is now open to the public: http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20005394-264.html, so no more invites needed.

On another note: Google has open sourced VP8 codec under a  BSD style license
webmproject.blogspot.com/2010/05/introducing-webm-open-web-media-project.html


----------

